# Asking Bridesmaids too early?



## kittylin (Jul 20, 2011)

[FONT='å®‹ä½“'][SIZE=12pt]When should you ask your friends if they would like to be bridesmaids?

Im only just recently engaged and I have 3 definites but also one maybe, and I dont want to ask the 3 and make the 4th feel like an add on... I am not planning to get married for another 18 months or so (havent set a date yet but it will likely be in 2013).

I just feel like 18 months is a long time and I dont want to ask right now and regret later!

On the other hand I dont want to leave it too late and have my friends feel like im not going to ask![/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## divadoll (Jul 20, 2011)

I think you should ask your bestie first...the one thats going to be your maid of honour.  The others can wait a bit until you get your budget sorted out to see if you can accommodate that many brides maids.  You may have to add your fiance's sister or something before your 4th friend.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 21, 2011)

18 months is a long time, and honestly I didn't ask my bridesmaids until like six months out. Probably not the wisest decision, but you could probably wait at least another six months before telling them so you could see how your budget is going to work out and stuff. I agree with divadoll though, definitely ask your maid of honor first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jul 21, 2011)

Definitely get to the point where you have an actual Wedding Day before you start asking.  Noone is really going to take this seriously anyways if you don't have a date.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 21, 2011)

One year - six months is too soon.  Most dresses take at least 90 days to get order and get in, then you have the fitting.  Of course, it depends on the dresses.  Also, some people have to budget in advance for all the costs that come along with being a bridesmaid. 

Most of my clients ask their bridesmaids during the engagement party.  Another option is to have lunch with the girls all at once or take them out one by one (depending if they like each other or whether or not they even know each other).

The ones who have asked earlier on usually have a date in mind already - so that's a good idea.


----------



## Aier (Aug 6, 2011)

I was asked as a bridesmaid 2 month before the wedding.


----------



## Mylala88 (Aug 8, 2011)

My one friend asked me about a week after she got engaged. But to be honest, there wasn't a doubt in either of our minds that I'd be in her wedding. We were just waiting for her boyfriend to propose! LoL

But I don't think waiting six months is too long at all if you're not planning the wedding for a year past that. I'd get some serious wedding planning basics out of the way first.


----------



## paulspnao (Oct 4, 2011)

If you're not getting married for another 18 months, I would wait until closer to the date. You have to take into consideration that a lot can change in that amount of time and your budget might also be an issue as the planning goes ahead.


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 4, 2011)

Add some one valuable first to your list - again - only those you think are valuable and worth to be your bridesmaid - not that I am saying other are not deserving - but you know whom you give it. Well, if you plan to early now, things might change. Maybe you could better start planning when you are a bit closer - maybe 5 months or 9 months before that actual date.


----------

